# Multifunktions Drucker mit billiger Tinte!



## Bodybum (15. Januar 2010)

Hi,
wenn ich hier im falschen Bereich bin, bitte verschieben.
Ich suche ein Drucker der Druckt, Kopiert und Scannt. Er sollte nicht über 100€ kosten. Außerdem sollte er in den Patronen so billig wie möglich sein( ist mir egal ob nächfüll tinte oder Kompatible Patrone) am liebesten wär mir wenn er alle Farben einzelt hätte. Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?( außer HP wegen schlechter erfahrung.)


MFG Bodybum


----------



## feivel (18. Januar 2010)

würde zu einem brother greifen. beispielsweise Brother DCP-165C All-in-One Multifunktionsdrucker: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren
diesen hier.
Man bekommt immer günstige Nachfüllpatronen, und die Geräte sind für den Preis immer ganz gut


----------



## hyperionical (18. Januar 2010)

Nimm ein Gerät von Canon, dazu passend gibt es einen Resetter und man kann sauber und super schnell selber auffüllen, hier ein Link zu den Resettern für den Chip:

Druckerpatronen-Tintenpatronen-Tinte Patronenhandel.de

Habe es selber seit ca. 3 Jahren im Einsatz, erst auf einem MP500 und jetzt auf einem MP620 und bin vollauf zufrieden, da:
- sehr gute Tintenqualität
- schneller und sauberer! Refill (ca 1 min) ohne Klecksen
- billig, da man die Kosten für den Resster ganz schnell wieder rein hat, da umgerechnet auf den Tintenpreis:
Dokument Schwarz:

0,40 (Literflasche) - 0,75€ (3*100ml Flaschen) pro Aufüllung für ca 350 -400 Seiten

Photoschwarz/Farben

0,20 (Literflasche) -0,53€ (3*50 ml Flaschen) pro Auffüllung

Wenn du weitere Fragen hast schreib mir einfach.


----------



## ¦square²¦ (18. Januar 2010)

Dank für den Link. Habe auch vor kurzem einen Canon Drucker geholt und das ist perfekt zum Nachfüllen.


----------



## Daniel84 (26. Februar 2010)

Hi,
meine Meinung zu den Nachfüllpatronen ist das diese schlecht sind. Wenn ich mir z.B. eine orginale Druckerpatrone Pixma MP140 bei Markt24 bestelle, habe ich weniger Probleme als bei Nachfüllpatronen. 
Die Probleme sind immer die gleichen, das einfüllen ist schonmal eine schmutzige Angelegenheit, nach dem füllen und einsetzten erziehlen die Patronen oft schlechte Ergebnisse da die Druckköpfe schon oft verwendet wurden. Dann heißt es die Patrone wieder ausbauen und reinigen. Da hat man einfach nur Ärger mit!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Tigerking (26. Februar 2010)

Mit nachflülltinte kannst du Probleme bekommen. erstens verliert man den Garantie anspruch, zweitens ist der Verbrauch teilweise höher, und drittens kannst du damit schlimmstenfalls wenns billig tinte ist, etwas am gerät beschädigen.

Pelikan füllt zum beispiel tinte nach, die ist acuh ordentlich. Dennoch wenn dann was mit deinem Drucker passiert und der Hersteller nachweisen kann das keine Original Patronen genutzt wurden, dann verlierst du den Garantieanspruch.

Empfehlen kann ich dir das Gerät *HP Photosmart Plus 209a*
99 € kostet der in vielen Fillialen.
Viele Märkte bieten auch eine Garantie erweiterung auf 4 Jahre oder ähnliches an, wäre auch nicht verkehrt. Denn die Drucker haben leider meist nur 1 Jahr reine Garantie.

Der Drucker hat W-Lan, großes Touchscreen menü (leichte Bedienung) und 4 getrennte Kammern. (1 mal schwarz und 3 mal Farbe).

Kosten tun die etwa
Schwarz: 11-12 €  und schaft ~250 Seiten. (~ 4,8 cent pro s/w Seite )
Farbe jeweils 9-10 €

Es gibt die Patronen dann auch noch in großer füllmenge
Die schwarze z.b. in XL version kostet etwa 29-30 € schafft aber bis zu 800 Seiten. ( ~ 3,6 cent pro s/w seite) 

Das ist schon recht günstig. 

Klar gibt günstigere Geräte, die dann aber trotzdem nicht so schöne Geräte wie HP haben. Kodak oder sowas, aber Kodak ist finde ich misst. Sind oft in Reparatur weild die öfter mal probleme haben. HP ist soweit Marktführer denke ich.


----------



## Daniel84 (27. September 2010)

Also, ich habe jetzt beides ausprobiert. Ich habe bei www.markt24.de eine Nachbaupatrone bestellt und einen originale. Ich habe genau drauf geachtet wie extrem die Unterschiede sind und ich muss sagen das ich nicht wirklich welche erkennen konnte. Für mich sind die Ergebnisse gleich und auch die Seitenanzahl ist für mich so ziemlich identisch.
Vielen Dank für den Support 

Grüße


----------



## Mariollo (28. September 2010)

Bitte löschen


----------



## Mariollo (28. September 2010)

Vor einiger Zeit war ich auch vor der Wahl nach einem neuen (Multifunktions) Drucker gestanden, nachdem mein alter Canon i250 nach dem Einsatz von Ultra-Billig Tinte den Geist aufgab. 

Meine erste Wahl währe heute der Canon Pixma MP 550.
Die Tintenpatronen lassen sich einfach auffüllen. Bei Refill24.de kostet die CLI-521 4,-€ und die PGI-520 6,-€ zum Auffüllen. Zudem setzen die gleich den Chip auf "Null" zurück.
Alternative Patronen bekommst du auch von Geha, Pelikan. Mit dem Geha Bonuspack (Bsp. MP 550: C62-C66) bin ich immer gut gefahren, auch was den Ausdruck von Fotos angeht.

Auf die Ulta-Billig Tinte verzichte ich gänzlich. Der Druckkopf kostet deutlich mehr, als du das Geld mit einsparst.


----------



## docdent (28. September 2010)

Meine Erfahrung:

Qualität:

HP: Mein teuerer Scanner ist nach 1,5 Jahren kaputtgegangen, die Drucker halten ewig (keine Kunst, der Druckkopf wird ja mit der Patrone erneuert)
Epson: Druckköpfe trocknen sehr schnell ein, werde ich nach 3 Geräten nie wieder kaufen (Haltbarkeit bei mir 1,5 - 2,5 Jahre!)
Canon: Super Druckqualität, gute Verarbeitung, aber auch hier immer wieder mal eintrocknende Druckköpfe (Haltbarkeit bei mir 2,5 - 4,5 Jahre)
Brother: Mäßige Qualität in Verarbeitung (wackelig!) und Ausdruck. Meine 2 Brother-Geräte sind nun 0,5 bis 2,5 Jahre ohne Probleme im Einsatz
Tintenpreise: (Alle Original-Preise sind eine Frechheit. Ich beziehe mich daher nur auf Fremdtinten)

HP: Nachgefüllte Patronen sind ziemlich teuer, Nachfüllen z.T. eine etwas diffizile Angelegenheit
Epson: Trotz Chip inzwischen einigermaßen erschwingliche Nachbaupatronen
Canon: dto.
Brother: Da als letzter Hersteller Patronen ohne Chip, daher billige Nachbauten erhältlich (ab 1 Euro!). Die laufen bei mir ohne Probleme.
*Meine Empfehlung: *
Wenn Du eher wenig druckst und gute Qualität haben willst, nimm einen Canon und wenn Du eher etwas mehr druckst und es keine Fotos sind, nimm einen Brother. Informiere Dich in jedem Fall vorher, was Patronen kosten!


----------

